# LEL route question



## Browser (4 Aug 2022)

Hi all, I live in Crowland in South Lincolnshire and the LEL has passed thought here before, does anyone know if its routed through here again? I'm away on holiday when it happens but was going to let the local cycle club know in case anyone needed an assist or mechanical help.


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (4 Aug 2022)

There's a LEL website and it has the route details.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Aug 2022)

Browser said:


> Hi all, I live in Crowland in South Lincolnshire and the LEL has passed thought here before, does anyone know if its routed through here again? I'm away on holiday when it happens but was going to let the local cycle club know in case anyone needed an assist or mechanical help.



Yes, you’ll start to see riders Sunday morning, I’ll be through (on event) in the evening. Then Welland Bank up to Spalding and onwards. Bulk of riders will then be passing back south on Thu, expect the fast ones returning south on Tue afternoon / evening.


----------



## Ajax Bay (8 Aug 2022)

On the way south it's at 1377km. Trickle on on Wednesday; gentle stream (increasing) on Thursday and a veritable torrent on Friday till about noon. Riders will have about 163km to go and they must finish (if last start (@1445 Sun) by 2305). The full value riders will not be moving fast by then.
Get local cycle club guys to post on the LEL facebook page, I suggest.
At 30 degrees C (forecast) I reckon (fear) heat stroke is far more likely than any mechanical issue


----------

